# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كلام النواعم >  اكتشف اسباب عشق الرجل للمرأة الخجولة ..؟؟

## الوردة الاردنية

اكتشف اسباب عشق الرجل للمرأة الخجولة ..؟؟




المرأة الخجولة هى سحر الأنوثة بعيوم الرجل فهذه حقيقة غير قابلة للنقاش او الجدل, فبرغم ان هناك اعتقاد سائد بين بنات حواء اليوم ان المرأة الخجولة اصبحت اقل جاذبية عن ذي قبل الا اننا نؤكد على ان المرأة الخجولة مازالت تعتلي عرش الأنوثة بعيون ادم , فهناك حقائق قد تكون غائبة عن المرأة الخجولة ذاتها قررنا اليوم ان نكشف الستار عنها, لنتعرف على المرأةالخجولة واسباب عشق الرجل لها . 





المرأة الخجولة واسباب عشق الرجل لها :


قد تعتقد عزيزي القارئ اننا نحابي المرأة الخجولة لبث الثقة فى نفسها لمساعدتها على تخطي مشكلة عدم قدرتها على مواجه الرجل , ولكننا نؤكد لك اليوم اننا بالفعل بصدد الحديث جاذبية وانوثة المرأة الخجولة .

فأذا كنت عزيزتى المرأة خجولة بطبعك وقد سئمتي من خجلك فقبل ان تحاولي تغيير طبعك اليك بهذه الحقائق عن اسرار جاذبيتك وانوثتك بنظر ادم وانتظري لتقرأى الحقائق الأتية لتتأكدي بنفسك :

1- يعشق الرجل المرأة الحساسة التي تشع انوثة ونعومة وجاذبية طبيعية غير مفتعلة ,فأحمرار وجة المرأة الذى تخجل منه عاده وتحاول جاهده اخفائه ما هو الا دليل انوثتها ونعومتها بعيون ادم , اما عن نظرتها الخجولة التي تستحى رفعها فى عيون ادم فهي سر اخر من اسرار انجذاب ادم .

2- المرأة الخجولة غالبا ما تفضل الأشارات على الكلام فهى عبقرية فى ارسال الأشارات بعيونها الجذابة الناعسة او من خلال صوتها الهادئ الناعم الذي يبدو وكأنه همسات بأذن ادم , فكل هذه الحركات اذا كانت نابعة من شخصية ناعمة خجولة بطبيعتها اصبحت ملكة متوجة على عرش ادم .

3- شخصية المرأة الخجولة غالبا ما تكون شخصية صريحة واضحة لا تهتم بصغائر الأمور فهى شخصية عميقة فى تفكيرها يجد معها ادم الشعور بالثقة والضعف والهدوء والبراءة, فكل هذه السمات اذا توافرت فى المرأة لا يجد الرجل مفر من عشقها .

4- المرأة الخجولة ارض خصبة للرجل يعتقد دائما انه يسهل التعامل معها وقيادتها دون اي اعتراض منها , وبرغم ان هذه اعتقاد خاطئ من الرجل الا ان المرأة الخجولة غالبا ما لا تظهر اعتراضها عليه , فكما قلنا انها اكثر ذكاءا من الوقوف عند توافه الأمور, ولأن شخصية المرأة الخجولة شخصية رزينة وهادئة وواسعة الأفق نجدها تحاول كسب محبة وثقة الرجل بالود والمحبة والهدوء والجاذبية التى تتمتع بهم روحها فهى فنانة فى رسم حياة هادئة للرجل قوامها التضحية والحب والأيثار ورغم ضعفها الأنثوى الا انها تجعل الرجل وبمحض ارادته رفع الراية البيضاء وجعلها المسيطرة على زمام الأمر .

5- يعشق الرجل ردود افعال المرأة الخجولة التي تدفعه اما للأعتزار او تحقيق رغبتها , فالمرأة الخجولة غالبا ما تمتص غضبها وشعورها بالقهر فلا تفصح عنهما بالصراخ او بالشجار فهى عاده ما تفصح عن غضبها بأكثر الأساليب جاذبية لأدم مثل احمرار الوجة او ذرف الدموع فى صمت حينها يشعر الرجل امام المرأة الخجولة انه امام لوحة الموناليزا التي تشع بهاء وجمال صامت .

6- طبيعة الرجل انه يعشق اكتشاف المجهول , فنجد المرأة الخجولة تثير ذهنه لمعرفه المزيد عنها , فغالبا ما يكون صمت المرأة الخجولة ورزانتها وهدوئها دليل على انها تمتلك شخصية مختلفة عن بقية النساء , لذا نجد الرجل شغوف بكشف الستار عن هذا الأختلاف والغريب فى الأمر انه كلما حاولت المرأة التخفي وراء خجلها كلما اصبح الرجل اكثر شغفا بأستكشافها .

والأن اعزائي القراء بعد ان تعرفنا عن اسباب عشق الرجل لشخصية المرأة الخجولة , لابد ان نطرح بعض الأسئلة :

- هل انت شخصية خجولة ..؟؟
- هل تعرفت على اسباب عشق الرجل لشخصية المراة الخجولة ..؟؟
- هل ما زلتى تودين التخلص من خجلك ..؟؟
ـ ولماذا ..؟؟

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اظن ان الخجل شيء جميل في الانثى ويدل على انوثتها 

مشكورة على المشاركة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لمروك حبيبتي والمطر

----------


## دموع الغصون

المرأة تتميز بصفاتها و الرجل يتميز بصفات 
المرأة الأنثى من مميزاتها الخجل لكن ليس لدرجة الضعف 
جميل جداً ان يزين جمال المرأة بخجل محدود لا يقل أو يزيد 
سر حب الرجل وانجذابه للمرأة الخجولة لأن الفطرة البشرية هكذا بغض النظر عن فلسفة الحب وفلسفة الكلمات 
مشكورة الوردة

----------

